# Mobile Hunting Stand



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Portable Calling Trailer


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice setup. Neat idea.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool Beans!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's intense. I like how it stands on its own without being mounted on the truck. I guess thats the difference between a truck mounted night time rig, and one that can be used during the day as well.

Great work!


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! I just wanted to share the idea if any of you thought you could use it!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey great job .You must be the envy of all your friends !


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Most don't have a clue.....they want to know HOW to use the potty with it lying down on its' side...lol!


----------



## KC223 (Mar 12, 2010)

That looks cool iI need one for this deer season.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

It's nice...you can haul your ATV on the trailer to a site...unload it and then use it to pull the stand to a more remote location...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> That's intense. I like how it stands on its own without being mounted on the truck. I guess thats the difference between a truck mounted night time rig, and one that can be used during the day as well.
> 
> Great work!


 This is a real cool set up, I think it has to be detached from the truck to be allowable under game laws. In most states , but I'll bet it is allowed to still be attached in Texas.


----------

